# Car choice with craft shows in mind



## Randy Simmons (Sep 24, 2012)

So, for those of you who don't know me, I am only fifteen years old. I independently own and operate my own pen making business. I have been selling online for some time now, and have just started to go to local trade shows. So, now that I am done impressing you (does this make me the youngest member? O: ) Time for my question:

I will be turning sixteen soon, and I will have enough money to buy my own car. So now... What car should I buy? I need enough space for my table, pop-up tent, banner, inventory, and other display stuff. 

I'm definitely going to want something with good milage. Under $20k. I also have a strong preference for a stick shift. Any ideas? or am I just gonna have to suck it up and buy a truck?

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome and we have a 14 year old member from Woodard Woodworks. 




Randy Simmons said:


> So, for those of you who don't know me, I am only fifteen years old. I independently own and operate my own pen making business. I have been selling online for some time now, and have just started to go to local trade shows. So, now that I am done impressing you (does this make me the youngest member? O: ) Time for my question:
> 
> I will be turning sixteen soon, and I will have enough money to buy my own car. So now... What car should I buy? I need enough space for my table, pop-up tent, banner, inventory, and other display stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 24, 2012)

Now I am wondering if I am the youngest member. 

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my YP-GI1 (Samsung Galaxy player)using Forum Runner


----------



## corian king (Sep 24, 2012)

Well you could buy an SUV, A truck or buy yourself a car and a small trailer.


----------



## tomas (Sep 25, 2012)

VW Jetta Wagon TDI 5 Speed = 45 MPG, Turbo-Charged, room for pens.

My first car was a BMW Isetta = 300cc motorcycle engine, 5-speed (on the left), 1 door(the entire front end), sun roof, 90 MPG.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Sep 25, 2012)

That is too funny! I would totally buy one if it didn't win the "most efficient way to die on the road" award


----------



## tomas (Sep 25, 2012)

Randy Simmons said:


> That is too funny! I would totally buy one if it didn't win the "most efficient way to die on the road" award


 
I bought mine for $40 and sold it 6 months later for $70.  You can find them restored selling for $20K+.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 25, 2012)

I wont say what is best for your needs however, I will say protect yours and your children's future and BUY AMERICAN! Your never too young to lean and teach that philosophy.


----------



## EricJS (Sep 25, 2012)

Randy,

I'm really amazed how much cargo can fit in most cars today. With many, you can fold the rear seat down to combine the trunk & back seat areas. (I've hauled quite a bit of lumber in my Honda that way.)

Your best bet is to get measurements of your table (and other large rigid objects) and when you look at vehicles, compare these measurements with their cargo areas.

This will give you a few choices. But you can't go wrong with a pickup, either.:biggrin: Good luck!


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Sep 25, 2012)

Randy, I would suggest taking a look at a Honda Fit. My wife has one and I am amazed at how much it carries. Her's gets in the low 30's with city driving and increases on road trips. When she takes her training materials, flip charts, and etc, she has filled up 3 hotel luggage carts, left the bellhops shaking their heads and the car wasn't even full. One of the early print ads showed an alpaca being transported in the Fit. We talked to an alpaca breeder, and mentioned the ad. They looked sheepish and said they had actually transported 2 alpacas at the same time, although they were not doing frequently. Alpacas are not the cleanest cargo, they spit green juice, if they are upset and etc.

Any vehicle you are considering, I would suggest trying it out as far as its carrying capacity. Assembly everything you are going to take to the shows, and load it into the vehicle. If it comes close to fitting, I would try another vehicle, because you are probably end up taking more than you initially think. If the dealer is not willing to let you try out the capacity, try a different dealer. Just looking at the capacity is not as effective as trying it. Going back to my experience with the Fit, the cargo area doesn't look that big until you unload it and look at the pile of stuff you have just pulled out of it.  

Good Luck!!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bowl Slinger said:


> I wont say what is best for your needs however, I will say protect yours and your children's future and BUY AMERICAN! Your never too young to lean and teach that philosophy.



Of course that includes all of the Japanese and European automakers that have factories in the US and Canada right???


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't do too many craft shows but I can recommend the Mazda 5. It has 3 rows of seats and you can lay down the back 2 rows to get a huge amount of space for stuff. I've put 6' long tables in there laying down ( but you have to slide the passenger seat all the way forward and only the driver fits in the car). I get about 30 mpg on the highway, a bit less city driving. I got the automatic but test drove the stick and it has plenty of zip.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 25, 2012)

Randy, I've done 20-25 shows a year for a few years until this year and found a Mini van will hold everything needed, gets reasonable mileage and is safe. Now I know most 16 year olds would think of a mini van as an old persons car but your not the avrage 16 year old, just one draw back is I don't know of a stick shift mini van.


----------



## Katya (Sep 25, 2012)

I've found Consumer Reports online to be a great help when it comes to comparing cars. You need to purchase a membership but it's well worth it. They do the research and none of their funding comes from car companies or ads in the print version.  They also have a service (extra $) to help you wring the best price from the dealer.  Very helpful!
Good luck!


----------



## RichB (Sep 25, 2012)

We have always used a short Montana which had plenty of room for everything.  I had to take out the seats but one with fold down seats would work.  They are cheaper now seeing they stopped making most of the small vans.  It got about 20 or 23 mpg.  I pick up a Acadia today.  We will see how that does.  The Montana had 165,000 miles on it so it was time to change.  We have a truck but it seemed to hold less and parking at shows was a pain.  I think the truck held less because it had a flat cover on the box.  Hope this helps.  RichB


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 25, 2012)

Randy...I think Roger has given you a good guide line to get the vehicle you require. See the dealer and bring a car home and see what the capacity is for your equipment. Remember that your requirements will get bigger as you do more shows and add on bulkier items like bowls, etc. Be sure to post a picture of your new vehicle.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow guys... Thanks so much! I have a lot of internet stuff to do now. Haha!

Thanks again,
Randy


----------



## woodwzrd (Sep 25, 2012)

I drive a 94 Saturn 4 door and when my wife and I go to shows we can fold down teh back seats and get 2 fold up 6' tables, her very large craft tote, signs, my tote with pens and game calls, and if it is an outdoor show we can still get a small cooler and our 10'x10' pop up canopy in it. The best part of it all is loaded I still get 38 mpg with it. Oh and I bought the car off a college kid that was moving out of the country 3 years ago for $400.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 25, 2012)

tomas said:


> VW Jetta Wagon TDI 5 Speed = 45 MPG, Turbo-Charged, room for pens.
> 
> My first car was a BMW Isetta = 300cc motorcycle engine, 5-speed (on the left), 1 door(the entire front end), sun roof, 90 MPG.



One of my high school teachers had one of these waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back when.... he parked it at the movie house one night and took his girlfriend to the movies... while he was inside, the high school football team (the teacher was one of the assistant coaches) picked up his car and set in face forward against a wall in the outside lobby.... since it was locked he couldn't get into it....


BTW, my "show" vehicle is a Ford F150 extend cab... most of the SUV, Van type vehicles are great, but I like my truck.


----------



## raar25 (Sep 25, 2012)

You wont go wrong with anything Honda.  I use a CRV and it easily fits everything and 3 people with room to spare.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 25, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Randy, I've done 20-25 shows a year for a few years until this year and found a Mini van will hold everything needed, gets reasonable mileage and is safe. Now I know most 16 year olds would think of a mini van as an old persons car but your not the avrage 16 year old, just one draw back is I don't know of a stick shift mini van.




Remember that there is more to life than selling pens.  Your first car is something to remember

I drove a mini van for a good chunk of high school.  three bonuses-
1-Haul lots of stuff comfortably and dry
2-they fit lots of friends and party paraphernalia 
3-there are things that can be done in the back of a mini van much more comfortably than the back seat of a modern car:wink: :wink:  Like sleep on the side of the road when you are too tired to drive.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 25, 2012)

Jeep Patriot or Jeep Compass

21-26mpg and plenty of space. Entry level $20k is doable (especially if you go with a 2yr old used one). No stick shift though.


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 25, 2012)

Get a Chevy SSR. You can have fun driving it to shows, top up or top down and yet have room to haul your show stuff. Get an 05 or 06 with automatic. The 6 speed takes too much effort to change gears when in traffic.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bowl Slinger said:


> I wont say what is best for your needs however, I will say protect yours and your children's future and BUY AMERICAN! Your never too young to lean and teach that philosophy.


 Good idea - but which car would that be...most cars sold new in the USA have as much (at least) foreign as domestic content and one of the most "built in America" models is produced in the USA by a Japanese Company.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 25, 2012)

Randy Simmons said:


> So, for those of you who don't know me, I am only fifteen years old. I independently own and operate my own pen making business. I have been selling online for some time now, and have just started to go to local trade shows. So, now that I am done impressing you (does this make me the youngest member? O: ) Time for my question:
> 
> I will be turning sixteen soon, and I will have enough money to buy my own car. So now... What car should I buy? I need enough space for my table, pop-up tent, banner, inventory, and other display stuff.
> 
> ...


Buy a pickup truck....


----------



## Curly (Sep 25, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Buy a pickup truck....



You mean an import PU, right? :wink: :biggrin:

Because it will be your first I would suggest you get a used vehicle as your first, because no matter how careful you are, it will get dinged. :frown:


----------



## Rick P (Sep 25, 2012)

Your first? Thats easy get a pick up! A used one and there not dings they are beauty marks! A truck without them has a whimp at the wheel!!!!


----------



## wolftat (Sep 25, 2012)

I use a pickup with a hard cover on the bed now, but I used a Jeep Wrangler for years doing shows, they have more room than you would expect and are very easy to park, I have even gotten away with leaving it on my site at some of the less formal shows.


----------



## Kretzky (Sep 25, 2012)

Buy a pickup truck....

If you do go that route, be sure & get a canopy or hard bed cover, otherwise things can be removed from them way too easily by the less honest in our society 
David


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 25, 2012)

Borrow you parents vehicle for shows, buy a Motorcycle.


----------



## tjseagrove (Sep 25, 2012)

Mini-van

Cheaper on gas and plenty of room.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 25, 2012)

Soul - Love the hip hop hampsters.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 25, 2012)

Actually I don't really care I just think a pickup is the handiest vehicle to have.  Got my first in 1969 an my last in 2007 - made the mistake of being without one twice - for about a year each time and the second time I oughta knowed better.





Curly said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a pickup truck....
> ...


----------



## jrap (Sep 25, 2012)

i am only 14 but i got my eye on a dodge ram 1500 or 2500 diesel. Sadly new jersey license is 17. God this state sucks


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 25, 2012)

jrap said:


> i am only 14 but i got my eye on a dodge ram 1500 or 2500 diesel. Sadly new jersey license is 17. God this state sucks


That's not the only reason.......


----------



## jrap (Sep 25, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> jrap said:
> 
> 
> > i am only 14 but i got my eye on a dodge ram 1500 or 2500 diesel. Sadly new jersey license is 17. God this state sucks
> ...


 Ya man i know. I am a competition shooter. My dad's ww2 rifle collection is missing a few cause of nj laws


----------



## alphageek (Sep 25, 2012)

Good mileage, lots of room, and possibly stick shift?  

Sorry - In general that doesn't exist.   Those who are saying pickup or minivan are right on the room and wrong on the mileage!   Not saying that you shouldn't get those (cause in a lot of ways a minivan is a VERY good answer for you IMO, but know that the gas is going to get you). 

My car is actually a surprising good fit for what you want, but they don't make it anymore.   I drive a Saturn Ion Coupe (its got a stunning amount of room because even though its listed as a coupe, it has 4 doors and the back ones open backwards and there is no beam.   I put a 14" bandsaw in it the other day - blew the mind of the kid who helped bring it out.   Like this picture, except the front passenger seat was folded flat: http://lindotibbs.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/2007-SATURN-ION-COUPE-PASSENGER-DOORS.jpg


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 25, 2012)

Cary, North Carolina.  Even my daughter's (she lives in Cary) first couple of vehicles were pickups.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Sep 25, 2012)

EricJS said:


> Randy,
> 
> I'm really amazed how much cargo can fit in most cars today. With many, you can fold the rear seat down to combine the trunk & back seat areas. (I've hauled quite a bit of lumber in my Honda that way.)
> 
> ...



Yep... I can fit my entire booth including tables, chairs, etc. in my Mazda RX-8 (NOT the SUV that's a CX-(7...9), the RX-8 is the rotary 2+2 sportcar that replaced the RX-7!)  I'd rather take her Xterra but if it's far enough away that gas mileage matters, I can do it if I need to.


----------



## avbill (Sep 25, 2012)

I borrow a mini van from a close friend.  Yet I'm looking at a swirl one wheel trailer.  what way  all the gear for the show is contented in the trailer.  and I when can get a Rava or Cr-V   with better gas mileage.


----------



## DannyHeatley (Sep 25, 2012)

Somehow I can't see anyone making 20k selling pens.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 26, 2012)

DannyHeatley said:


> Somehow I can't see anyone making 20k selling pens.



Check out this thread.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f17/what-were-your-gross-sales-2011-a-91201/


----------



## JMCU (Sep 26, 2012)

More confused than ever?  If you take all the key points in this thread, they will boil down to mileage, capacity, serviceability, and your particular requirement.  As a person that drives a string of antiques including a 83 K-10 soon to be traded off for a dump truck, a 86 Toyota 4x4, a 85 jetta diesil, and a 08 CR-V we load the CR-V down with tools every weekend to go to the inlaws farm for a myriad of projects from building construction to wood cuting.  We bought the CR-V because of the 3 things listed above plus enclosed cargo area and could with a little alteration be sleept in for those sometimes inconienent times when a tent don't quite cut it.  We all wish you the best of luck in this exciting time.


----------

